# Hedgehog abnormal behaviour?



## natashak (Jan 29, 2014)

I just have a few concerns about my hedgehog and I was just wondering if you would have some answers or advice for me.

My hedgehog is 3 months old. He has just gone through quilling and i believe it is finished. 
Once we got him home - the first two days he was fine and happy. As soon as i brought him out of his cage he would unball right away and start walking around. Then after those two days he has gotten really angry being woken up and he seems more sensitive to sounds. He has been losing a lot of quills so he is obviously in the process of quilling. It seems to have stopped now but i am not 100% sure. He seems angry all the time, he doesn't like to be bothered. When i take him out of the cage, he rarely unballs and he doesn't relax. And any movement or even talking makes him hiss and roll up again. He doesn't walk around outside of his cage at all anymore, he just wants to sleep. Now i do have a blanket in his cage in place of bedding. I'm thinking that may be the issue. He hates being out of his cage but once i put him inside his cage to crawl off my hands, he runs for his dome. He is eating and drinking normally. Nothing is abnormal except his temperament. I have heard that they can get territorial about their blankets and that may be the issue. But perhaps you've heard of this before? When we got him he was a happy easy going hedgehog and now he is grumpy and it seems like he hates me. I continue handling him everyday but he just seems to get more and more angry. And also, after i give him baths, he seems to open up and walk around my room and such. Last night i was taking him out of his cage, and as he was balled up in my hands he actually stuck his head out quickly almost like he was trying to attack me.

I'm not sure what the problem is. I will try different bedding and see how that goes. Any advice would be great.


----------



## AngieBotha (Aug 14, 2021)

natashak said:


> I just have a few concerns about my hedgehog and I was just wondering if you would have some answers or advice for me.
> 
> My hedgehog is 3 months old. He has just gone through quilling and i believe it is finished.
> Once we got him home - the first two days he was fine and happy. As soon as i brought him out of his cage he would unball right away and start walking around. Then after those two days he has gotten really angry being woken up and he seems more sensitive to sounds. He has been losing a lot of quills so he is obviously in the process of quilling. It seems to have stopped now but i am not 100% sure. He seems angry all the time, he doesn't like to be bothered. When i take him out of the cage, he rarely unballs and he doesn't relax. And any movement or even talking makes him hiss and roll up again. He doesn't walk around outside of his cage at all anymore, he just wants to sleep. Now i do have a blanket in his cage in place of bedding. I'm thinking that may be the issue. He hates being out of his cage but once i put him inside his cage to crawl off my hands, he runs for his dome. He is eating and drinking normally. Nothing is abnormal except his temperament. I have heard that they can get territorial about their blankets and that may be the issue. But perhaps you've heard of this before? When we got him he was a happy easy going hedgehog and now he is grumpy and it seems like he hates me. I continue handling him everyday but he just seems to get more and more angry. And also, after i give him baths, he seems to open up and walk around my room and such. Last night i was taking him out of his cage, and as he was balled up in my hands he actually stuck his head out quickly almost like he was trying to attack me.
> ...


My Hedgehog is doing the exact same thing, and I also think it could be his blanket! Please let me know if you found something that helped. Good luck!


----------



## Stiles (Jun 16, 2021)

natashak said:


> I just have a few concerns about my hedgehog and I was just wondering if you would have some answers or advice for me.
> 
> My hedgehog is 3 months old. He has just gone through quilling and i believe it is finished.
> Once we got him home - the first two days he was fine and happy. As soon as i brought him out of his cage he would unball right away and start walking around. Then after those two days he has gotten really angry being woken up and he seems more sensitive to sounds. He has been losing a lot of quills so he is obviously in the process of quilling. It seems to have stopped now but i am not 100% sure. He seems angry all the time, he doesn't like to be bothered. When i take him out of the cage, he rarely unballs and he doesn't relax. And any movement or even talking makes him hiss and roll up again. He doesn't walk around outside of his cage at all anymore, he just wants to sleep. Now i do have a blanket in his cage in place of bedding. I'm thinking that may be the issue. He hates being out of his cage but once i put him inside his cage to crawl off my hands, he runs for his dome. He is eating and drinking normally. Nothing is abnormal except his temperament. I have heard that they can get territorial about their blankets and that may be the issue. But perhaps you've heard of this before? When we got him he was a happy easy going hedgehog and now he is grumpy and it seems like he hates me. I continue handling him everyday but he just seems to get more and more angry. And also, after i give him baths, he seems to open up and walk around my room and such. Last night i was taking him out of his cage, and as he was balled up in my hands he actually stuck his head out quickly almost like he was trying to attack me.
> ...


Try bonding with him while he’s in a snuggle sack this way he feels safe. Let him sleep or just hang out while you watch tv . You could also try reading a book out load to him while he’s on your lap in a snuggle sack. Hedgehogs like to feel safe and protected 🦔


----------

